

Ask HN: are there simple free effective tutorials on web design you recommend? - kfk

Hi,<p>I am trying to create a simple and clean web interface for my web app. I am using bootstrap. However, I cannot find any complete and sane tutorial/ebook on the web that explains clearly how to create a well designed web page. I am looking for the basics here, but also for practicalities, for example, the app should look decent on IE7.<p>Do you have any recommendations?
======
agracey
Check out reddit.com/r/web_design/ and find some blogs that you like. Look at
popular websites and deconstruct them. Find things that you like or don't.

In my opinion, good design is not going to be something that can be learned
from a book or guide but is learned from trial and error. Design your app, get
other people's candid opinions and refine. Then repeat. Be open to what they
say and don't think too highly of your design as it will most likely suck at
first. (Mine always do)

What can be learned from a book is the fundamentals and the language. Here are
some resources to get you started:

[http://psd.tutsplus.com/articles/inspiration/teach-
yourself-...](http://psd.tutsplus.com/articles/inspiration/teach-yourself-
graphic-design-a-self-study-course-outline/)

[http://sixrevisions.com/web_design/a-look-into-color-
theory-...](http://sixrevisions.com/web_design/a-look-into-color-theory-in-
web-design/)

[http://www.graphicdesignblog.co.uk/top-mistakes-new-
designer...](http://www.graphicdesignblog.co.uk/top-mistakes-new-designers-
make-when-learning-graphic-design/)

Also, it might be wise to expand your learning to general design instead of
just graphic or web design. This will get you thinking differently about how
to solve problems in general.

